# Farve retiring??



## speckline

"As usual, it's not official, but the Minneapolis Star-Tribune - citing National Football League sources - is reporting this morning that quarterback Brett Favre has begun informing Minneapolis Vikings personnel that he has decided to retire."

oke: 
uke: 
:bop:

Here we go again.
Anyone believe it?
Poor queens!


----------



## 9manfan

If he does, hello 7-9 or 8-8 season,,,,, with no playoffs,,, :******: :******:


----------



## KEN W

9manfan said:


> If he does, hello 7-9 or 8-8 season,,,,, with no playoffs,,, :ticked: :ticked:


Nah.....they will have more than that.....6 division wins alone. oke:


----------



## Kelly Hannan

Let the games begin, you guys can keep him up there.


----------



## Chuck Smith

He is 40 years old.....he will retire at some point in time. Do I think this year.....I am 80/20 on yes he will play and no he will retire.

If he was really ready to retire (not because of injury) he would have done it by now. But i think it is more if his ankle is ready or not. It could be ready in a week, 6 weeks, or never. So i am betting that with in a week there will be a report of Farve going to a specialist to have his ankle checked out. Then we will know if he is going to be in purple or not this season or if his cleats are hung up for good.


----------



## speckline

Queens upping the anti another 7 million. :eyeroll: :withstupid: uke: 
Stay tuned! :rollin:


----------



## speckline

Here's a column from Jim Souhan that most Packer fans will love. The takeaway lines:

"If we dare take him seriously amid his latest threats of retirement -- and history tells us we should not -- he will have devastated a franchise that treated him with deference and reverence and betrayed the trust of his teammates and coaches.

He will have done so in just the manner Packers fans predicted, by throwing an inexplicable, championship-losing interception on his final play in purple, then turning his decision on retirement into a sad serial of self-indulgence."

Priceless! oke:

This is an eight year annual tradition :beer:


----------



## 9manfan

speckline said:


> Here's a column from Jim Souhan that most Packer fans will love. The takeaway lines:
> 
> "If we dare take him seriously amid his latest threats of retirement -- and history tells us we should not -- he will have devastated a franchise that treated him with deference and reverence and betrayed the trust of his teammates and coaches.
> 
> He will have done so in just the manner Packers fans predicted, by throwing an inexplicable, championship-losing interception on his final play in purple, then turning his decision on retirement into a sad serial of self-indulgence."
> 
> Priceless! oke:
> 
> This is an eight year annual tradition :beer:


Souhan's an idiot, yes the interception was ill-timed, but without Favre, were not even in the NFC Champ. game, I hope he gives us one more year,,,


----------



## Chuck Smith

New developement.....

He said if his ankle is healthy he will play.... if not he won't. Going to see a specialist later next week.... Now if I can just predict the lotto numbers!


----------



## Csquared

Guys, if you leave your favorite team out of it how can anyone fault Favre? This talk here is just another examle of how he's been blamed for questionable tactics, but I've yet to see any proof he said 75% of the things he has been accused of through his last few seasons with the packers and up to now. If my memory serves me correctly, he has given one retirement press conference. I could be wrong on that but I only remember one. All the other allegations of pending retirement, except for on-air answers to direct questions from sideline reporters, have come from someone who said he said, or from someone who he told he was thinking about it. I believe Favre has always been brutally honest with the media, and answering a direct question about if he will retire with "maybe", although perfectly understandable and probably totally honest, probably only added fuel to the fire of those who would like to portray him as selfish and greedy. But if we can't allow a guy who obviously loves to play the game as much as Favre does change his mind when the season gets close, what does that say about us? Are we allowed to change our minds about our career choices? It is my understanding the only reason Favre made the decision to retire was because the packers wanted to know prior to the draft , so in effect, they forced his hand.

I've been a packer fan my entire life (until a couple years ago  ) but what McCarthy and Thompson did to Favre by issuing press releases that I believe were premeditated, fabricated, malicious attempts to turn public sentiment to their side (and by reading some posts here it appears to have worked :wink: ) was nothing short of criminal, and there was no one anywhere in the world who enjoyed watching him beat my packers more than me because of it!

The only official word I've seen on this is what Chuck has already posted. He's more than happy with the Vikings 20 million offer and will play as long as his ankle is up to it. You know, the ankle that got the hell beat out of it by getting creamed by 265 pound defensive ends and even bigger lineman about 14 times in his last game? I'm old enough to know that what we do at 35 doesn't really shine until after the 40 mark, so to anyone under 40 who would fault Favre for contemplating retirement but has no idea what it's like to get hit by a 265 pound man who can run the 40 in less than 4.5 while concentrating on doing what you're paid millions of dollars to do, all the while without seeing him coming....repeatedly.....all I can say is your day will come when you will appreciate what he does, and has done for the game :wink:

And as to the interception talk...how important would that have been, not to mention whether they even would have been throwing the ball, if Peterson hadn't fumbled (how many were there?) in the red zone?

Love any team you want, but come on....give Favre a break! :beer:


----------



## Csquared

> Brett Favre has begun informing Minneapolis Vikings personnel that he has decided to retire."


I read this again, and I'm curious how you _BEGIN _to inform someone of something. I think you either inform them, or you don't.

Isn't saying that he's _beginning_ to inform implying that Favre's private phone calls with personal friends are some kind of conscious effort to plant the seed of thought into the minds of his employer to extort more money from them?

I heard some mention of twitter, but I'm not entirely sure what that entails so I don't know if that could be considered private or not, but even though, it still sounds like a stretch to me.


----------



## MOB

The drama queen loved his all day coverage on ESPN last Tuesday. He probably bet one of his buddies a dollar or a six pack on wether he could pull it off or not. The F word will be back sometime after they leave Mankato.


----------



## MOB

Csquared said:


> Guys, if you leave your favorite team out of it how can anyone fault Favre? This talk here is just another examle of how he's been blamed for questionable tactics, but I've yet to see any proof he said 75% of the things he has been accused of through his last few seasons with the packers and up to now. If my memory serves me correctly, he has given one retirement press conference. I could be wrong on that but I only remember one. All the other allegations of pending retirement, except for on-air answers to direct questions from sideline reporters, have come from someone who said he said, or from someone who he told he was thinking about it. I believe Favre has always been brutally honest with the media, and answering a direct question about if he will retire with "maybe", although perfectly understandable and probably totally honest, probably only added fuel to the fire of those who would like to portray him as selfish and greedy. But if we can't allow a guy who obviously loves to play the game as much as Favre does change his mind when the season gets close, what does that say about us? Are we allowed to change our minds about our career choices? It is my understanding the only reason Favre made the decision to retire was because the packers wanted to know prior to the draft , so in effect, they forced his hand.
> 
> I've been a packer fan my entire life (until a couple years ago  ) but what McCarthy and Thompson did to Favre by issuing press releases that I believe were premeditated, fabricated, malicious attempts to turn public sentiment to their side (and by reading some posts here it appears to have worked :wink: ) was nothing short of criminal, and there was no one anywhere in the world who enjoyed watching him beat my packers more than me because of it!
> 
> The only official word I've seen on this is what Chuck has already posted. He's more than happy with the Vikings 20 million offer and will play as long as his ankle is up to it. You know, the ankle that got the hell beat out of it by getting creamed by 265 pound defensive ends and even bigger lineman about 14 times in his last game? I'm old enough to know that what we do at 35 doesn't really shine until after the 40 mark, so to anyone under 40 who would fault Favre for contemplating retirement but has no idea what it's like to get hit by a 265 pound man who can run the 40 in less than 4.5 while concentrating on doing what you're paid millions of dollars to do, all the while without seeing him coming....repeatedly.....all I can say is your day will come when you will appreciate what he does, and has done for the game :wink:
> 
> And as to the interception talk...how important would that have been, not to mention whether they even would have been throwing the ball, if Peterson hadn't fumbled (how many were there?) in the red zone?
> 
> Love any team you want, but come on....give Favre a break! :beer:


You're not a Packer fan, you're a Favre fan. What choice did the Packers have after drafting two QB's after he retired? Go buy some gay lavender and sunshine colors and burn your green gear!


----------



## KEN W

Csquared.....dump those XXXXXX cheeseheads and come on over. :beer:


----------



## Csquared

duplicated for some reason


----------



## Csquared

Spent my whole life liking only the color of their uniforms, Ken....but now I got on hangin in my closet! 

And MOB, you're right about me being a Favre fan, but I'll be a packer fan again as soon as Favre retires. Until then I want him to do everything he can to make McCarthy and Thompson as miserable as possible.

And what choice did they have?

It's my opinion most guys would have waited till camp to see if they wanted to play or not, with absolutely no concern for what kind of position it would put his team. But not Favre. He was honest with the team for precisely the reasons you've eluded to.....so they could plan accordingly if he felt he couldn't play. Like I said previously, anyone who cannot understand how a nearly 40 year old QB could be beaten up by the end of the season so badly that he doesn't think he can do it another year just isn't using their whole brain, and I believe he did what he thought was right by being straight with them.....

...and look what it got him.

I'm not going to change any minds, and I truly don't care. But if those who grew to hate Favre by watching him play a major role in handing their favorite team's collective ***** to them over and over again would put that hatred aside and look at this for what it is you should find some joy in it. How many times has a team used circumstances in their favor to squeeze a player? And how hard did Green Bay try to keep Favre from going to Minnesota? But he still found a way to break it off in em. 

I would think you'd enjoy seeing the little guy win every once in awhile :wink:


----------



## Csquared

> The drama queen loved his all day coverage on ESPN last Tuesday.


I doubt that. But media coverage isn't something people get by asking for it. They talk about what people want to hear, so people must want to hear about favre. You're even using precious weekend time to talk about him, MOB...so I can tell deep down inside you truly love him too! 

:beer:


----------



## MOB

KEN W said:


> Csquared.....dump those idiot cheeseheads and come on over. :beer:


Kenny, no name calling on the forums. :homer:


----------



## Recurvenator

I just wanne see him get snapped like a twig. The guy is an egomaniac who is all about himself and not the team.


----------



## Csquared

One of the reasons I like him so much is because I believe he is directly opposite of how you view him , recurvenator. You can't lead the league in interceptions without making mistakes, and I don't ever remember hearing him make excuses. And I also have never heard him blame anything on anyone on the team but himself. I still haven't heard him even mention the word fumble since the NFC championship game.

But he probably will get snapped like a twig.....

...then throw 3 td's after they tape him back together! :wink:


----------



## KEN W

MOB said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> 
> Csquared.....dump those XXXXXXX cheeseheads and come on over. :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> Kenny, no name calling on the forums. :homer:
Click to expand...

OK.....so I XXXX-d out idiot even though it is true.. oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith

> But if those who grew to hate Favre by watching him play a major role in handing their favorite team's collective a$$es to them over and over again would put that hatred aside and look at this for what it is you should find some joy in it.


I have always said...... When farve was with the packers... I hated him when he played the vikings. But loved to watch him play against anyone else. Then when he wore purple..... I could enjoy watching him play 16+ games. :beer:

The Packer's Organization were in a tough spot with him. Look at the QB that you have now in Rodgers. He is good and only getting better! Like mentioned... you have a 38 year old franchise QB in Farve or you have a franchise QB in Rodgers on the bench.....that is tough decision to make for a franchise. Typically you go with the younger model...which they did.

This whole mess will be decided in about two weeks.... :beer:

I am waiting for the 1 hour ESPN special like Lebron had.....HAHA.


----------



## Csquared

> I have always said...... When farve was with the packers... I hated him when he played the vikings. But loved to watch him play against anyone else. Then when he wore purple..... I could enjoy watching him play 16+ games.


Chuck, I'm in central IL and could count on both hands the number of times I found a Viking game (other than the _RARE_ playoff game...sorry  ) on TV here over the years. But that all changed as soon as the gunslinger came to town, so you must not be the only one who loves to watch him play. :wink:



> The Packer's Organization were in a tough spot with him. Look at the QB that you have now in Rodgers. He is good and only getting better! Like mentioned... you have a 38 year old franchise QB in Farve or you have a franchise QB in Rodgers on the bench.....that is tough decision to make for a franchise.


I gotta disagree with you on this, or at least point out that if that were the case, the organization had no one to blame but themselves for signing Favre to a long contract. They shouldn't have done that if they wanted to control all their options for a new franchise QB. Or they could've benched Favre and played Rodgers anytime they wanted if that's what they thought they needed to do. But could you take the heat if you were losing games with the best QB in football sitting on the bench? Or they could have traded him   

They had options, but the option they chose was control and manipulation. They didn't want him calling the shots, but they wouldn't let him go either. The point is owners and GM's make LOTS of money, partly because they're supposed to be smart enough to earn it. And one of the ways they put those smarts to good use is finding that balance while transitioning from old to new. Every team does it, but I don't recall any other instance where the elder player was smeared to the extent upper management did here. :wink:

Rodgers is good. VERY good. But what made Favre great was only partly due to his physical talents. He has those intangibles that are hard to describe or define but impossible to dispute. And whether you call it "heart" or say he's a "winner", he just has a way of making things happen around him (and not _always_ good  ) that we haven't seen in Rodgers yet. And we haven't determined how many broken bones he can have and still excel at his position!


----------



## 9manfan

He'sssssssssss Backkkkkkkkkk,,, Hello SUPER BOWL!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Csquared

I hope all the Favre haters watched the game last night, and more specifically saw Al Michaels' interview of him at the half. If you don't believe he was sincere and answered any and all questions of his intentions and motives, then you gotta believe he is THE world's greatest actor. :wink:


----------



## MOB

I sure enjoyed seeing him sacked!


----------



## huntin1

Win or lose I've been a Vikings fan all of my adult life. When Favre was with GB, I hated him, but only because I knew that our chances of winning were considerable lower when he was playing against us. But, he always made the game interesting. The man is just one hell of a football player.

I'm glad he's back. I hope we can make the Super Bowl this year, for two reasons, I really want to see the Vikings win the Super Bowl, and I think Favre deserves to be there again.

You guys can say what you like about him, it won't change the fact that he is one of the greatest QB's who ever played, and he's a pretty decent human being too. Besides that, he's a hunter. 

huntin1


----------



## Longshot

I hate the Queens, but am still a Favre fan. As a Packers fan, I am more than happy to see Rodgers play, it was time to move on. Rodgers is no slacker and I think he will have a great year. Can't wait for the Packers/Queens games.


----------



## Csquared

I'm noticing a pattern here, guys. Those who share similar political views also share their admiration of Favre, albeit, I'm sure, with a few exceptions. Very similar to what I've found over the years here with Cub/Cardinal fans. There seems to be an indisputable connection between Cub fans and democrats, and most of the Cardinal fans I know tend to lean to the right.

Any thoughts?

Sorry for getting off-topic, but it's fairly moot anyway...he didn't retire!  :beer:


----------



## Recurvenator

I HATE Farve and dumbacrats equally. I looking forward to watching them both get sacked in November. :beer:


----------



## KEN W

I agree.....I can't think of any team in any sport I dislike as much as the Pukers.Will love to see Farve stick it to them twice again this year.Should be a great season.....lets hope they all stay healthy.


----------

